# How likely is it to not get the job if you completed orientation poorly?



## Zug (Nov 23, 2020)

I went in for my orientation today. I thought it was no biggie. I have experience working in grocery stores and restaurants. When it came time to fill out those lil quizzes my Zebra wouldn't work and kept glitching out. This caused me to become upset and go to the HR girl about a dozen times complaining about the Zebra.

She told me that I can expect my training schedule today but I still haven't gotten it. I'm very concerned I'm going to lose this job in one day because of nerves, not expecting mental labor, and a shoddy Zebra. I had my documents and set up my direct deposit.

Is it common for people who go to orientation to end up losing the job?


----------



## ttr001 (Nov 23, 2020)

Zug said:


> I went in for my orientation today. I thought it was no biggie. I have experience working in grocery stores and restaurants. When it came time to fill out those lil quizzes my Zebra wouldn't work and kept glitching out. This caused me to become upset and go to the HR girl about a dozen times complaining about the Zebra.
> 
> She told me that I can expect my training schedule today but I still haven't gotten it. I'm very concerned I'm going to lose this job in one day because of nerves, not expecting mental labor, and a shoddy Zebra. I had my documents and set up my direct deposit.
> 
> Is it common for people who go to orientation to end up losing the job?



I would say there is 0% chance of this happening (you losing the job because of the crappy Zebra glitches). By 0%, I mean no way in hell. Target, from what I've seen (it's still early on for me) is very backed up in many areas and needs all the semi-reliable to reliable help they can get. You showed up to the orientation and you took initiative to get things resolved. You've got the job, and you may have also gotten some respect just by you doing your best and mentioning an issue to HR.


----------



## james0707 (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

It really is almost impossible to be fired after attending orientation unless you attacked someone or used a racial slur.


----------



## Zug (Nov 23, 2020)

This is mostly because I damn near had a panic attack during those Zebra issues. 

I asked the HR girl when I would be starting and she said I would be getting my training schedule today so I'm anxiously checking my email.

When do schedules normally come out? Am I expecting too much for it to come out today? Is tomorrow too soon to check in as I was told I'd get the schedule today?


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 23, 2020)

Settle down, relax, treat yourself to a tall McDonalds coffee, get a comfortable pair of shoes and go to work.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 23, 2020)

Usually you will get a paper copy with your temporary discount card.


----------



## Zug (Nov 23, 2020)

I've got the temp discount slip.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 23, 2020)

Ask hr for your schedule.


----------



## xxTheDudexx (Nov 25, 2020)

No way man.  Like everyone else said you showed up.  If you want to get fired you actually have to be pretty creative.  First guy I trained this year looked like he just burned one on the way to his first shift and asked me if it was time for a break soon after just 30 minutes.  Consider all the people that are just there because they want money but don't have any idea how to show up expecting to put in a day of actual work.  You'll be fine.


----------



## Zug (Nov 25, 2020)

Yeah. I meant to update this. I got the job. Training is only 4hrs today.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 25, 2020)

One of my trainees on the 4am line lasted 45 mins. First day.  After showing him how to stack a pallet the big stuff started flying down the line.  I'm 40 years older than this young buck and ran circles around him.  I liked the fast pace and the exercise factor.  He let out in a rather loud voice "fuck this."  He walked off the line and out the front door.  Our HBA folks were pushing meds so they were near the front door.  Out he went, never to return.  No great loss.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 26, 2020)

Zug said:


> This is mostly because I damn near had a panic attack during those Zebra issues.
> 
> I asked the HR girl when I would be starting and she said I would be getting my training schedule today so I'm anxiously checking my email.
> 
> When do schedules normally come out? Am I expecting too much for it to come out today? Is tomorrow too soon to check in as I was told I'd get the schedule today?


We've always had it written on a piece of paper and given to people before they leave on the day of their oprientation.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Nov 26, 2020)

Why aren’t training schedules given AT orientation?!  I don’t understand stores that do this!


----------

